# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  AUDEO: говорить по телефону можно молча

## kps

Компании Ambient и Texas Instruments на днях представили свою не совсем обычную разработку. AUDEO - это первая удачная попытка создать человеко-машинный интерфейс для обмена информацией без необходимости физического вмешательства или примерения речи.

На практике AUDEO представлет из себя нечто вроде ошейника, который способен улавливать нервные импульсы, посылаемые головным мозгом к гортани, и преобразовывать их в команды, цифровые или звуковые сигналы. Таким образом устройство считывает невысказанную речь, вернее, желание что-то сказать, и превращает ее в слова.

Применение этой технологии можно найти не только в компьютерной индустрии, но и во многих других областях, причем действительно важное место, думаю, она займет в медицине. К тому же, разработчики уже сейчас занимаются продвижением своего продукта, и первые коммерческие образцы должны появиться к концу этого года.

Правда у этой разработки есть существенный недостаток. На данный момент времени словарь AUDEO сильно ограничен - устройство распознает всего 150 слов и фраз. Однако ученые продолжают работать над усовершенствованием системы. Они планируют выпустить версию, которая будет воспринимать не конкретные слова или выражения, а отдельные звуки, из которых и будет складываться речь.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/38735.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

ооо теперь с начальником не поговоришь  :Smiley:

----------

